# Tell us the story of your worst crash of 2012



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

We all have a painful stack every now and then. Let's hear about your worst one of 2012, +rep for video and/or hospital pictures.

Mines nothing special, so I'll let someone else get this thread started off.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Middle of November, my wife and son were away for the day, and I'd arranged a big ride with about 6-7 other guys at Bear Brook state park, the big fun place to ride in NH, and I had nowhere to be. It was a great day for riding.

We get to a trail with these big stone steps (Hedgehog, I think), and I didn't know they were coming up, and I was too close to the guy in front of me. He was on a 26er, and I was on a 29er, and the steps slowed him way down, where for me, the best thing is to just put my weight back and ride it out. Well, I started to overtake him, but there wasn't room for that, so I had to hit the brakes. It was not the place for hitting brakes though, and I plowed the saddle into my rib cage on the right side, and hopped over the handlebars, and down the side of the hill. The guys behind me saw me crouched on the ground, and yelled to find out if I was OK, but I'd had the wind knocked out of me and couldn't make a sound.

I got back on the bike, a little rattled, but figured I was OK. It was another few miles out, and I didn't want to be hurt, so I did some denial in my head "I'm fine, I'm fine!" By the time I got back to the car, I was hurting any time I did anything with my right side. I couldn't sleep on my right side for weeks. Cracked a rib. I lost 2 weeks of riding time at the end of the season, and with the snow out there everywhere now, I was seriously bummed.

Anyway, it's mostly better, but I can still feel it. I'm sure there's much worse, but it was my worst since getting back on the bike last February.


----------



## meyer378 (Apr 19, 2011)

My first real crash other than a few tumbles happened this year. Was going downhill at a decent pace and caught a large stick in my front spokes. Threw me instantly over the handlebars and face first in the dirt. Ended up with a cracked helmet and 11 stitches in my face. Watching someone pick rocks and twigs out of my face is not quite something I want to happen again.  Would post a picture but can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

this video belongs in here


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

Well this is silly... not "worst", just most embarrassing.

Work sent me through a 5 day IPMBA course this summer. All week long, as people would crash while learning how to climb stairs or hop curbs/obstacles, go over the bars going down stairs, fall over the bars going down steep hills or stairs, cone courses, limbo games, etc etc, they would get a sticker on their helmets. I got through the whole week without a spill or a sticker.

On the final day of the course, we had to do our final evaluation. The course was timed and had various obstacles to mimic what we had learned. One of those was a series of three stair obstacles, where wood pallets were stacked to replicate climbing/descending stairs. Out of the gate, I felt like I was flying. I hit the first, no problem. On the second, I hit the pallets with too much speed and didn't get out of the saddle. All of my weight (6'3 260) went on the back tire, and I heard the air escaping from a snake bite puncture.

I yelled a curse word and was slowing down, but the Sergeant behind me starts screaming "GO GO GO, OFFICER DOWN, SHOTS FIRED!!!" So I speed up again on a deflating rear tire. I hit the next pallet stack fine, and come into the first cone drill. We were instructed to get out of the saddle, enter the cones with one foot on the pedals with our other leg crossed behind on that same side (as if to do a rolling dismount and ditch the bike for a foot pursuit).

I start the approach, but I'm quickly losing speed because of the rear tire that I just blew out... I entered at about 12mph, but by the time I cross my leg over and enter the cones, I was doing a very shaky and unstable 3-5mph with about 20 yards of cone weaving to go. I was thinking "well this is going to look silly". Just then, my right foot (and the only one on the pedal) catches a cone and begins to drag it. I'm now at about 1mph, IF THAT, and I give up.

Only problem was, I was using cheap straps/toe clips on my pedals. ALL my weight was on the right pedal, with my left leg crossed closely behind it and a crushed cone wedged underneath. I couldn't get my fat stubborn foot out of the pedal, and I had just enough time to say "I'M GOING DOWN!" It felt like the slowest, most pathetic fall I could have ever accomplished. I didn't even put my arm out to break my fall, it was THAT slow.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Didn't land a double so well, tweaked my neck. I see a Leatt brace in my future if I plan on continuing this jumping, dropping in deal.


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

late April, solo SS ride on the snappers, large log across trail which i've only tried a few times, myballs wre big that day, so i went for it in the uphill direction, 6 ft drop on my right to dry creek bed filled with boulders, rear tire slipped, put my rt foot out, and there was nothing there, down i go from on top of a 29er so figure i fell 10 ft, put my arm out but pulled it back in at last second and fell full force on my rt side, ouch, wind gone, hurting bad, managed to get out of the woods, being the a-hole that i am i brushed it off, cause we had a outing planned to NYC with the kids, soldiered thru that and couldn't move the next day, saw doctor 2 days later Xrays, then went to work, Doc calls me and says there is a bed waiting for me at the hospital get there now, "why" i asked, "because you have 4 broken ribs and a partially collapsed lung". yes my wife was thrilled, the worst part was it kept me off the bike for 5 weeks, and yes my wife thinks i'm an a**hole


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Had my first serious over the bars incident in 20 years. I was riding a rocky trail with limited lines, near dark and fatigued. My right pedal hit a small stump which catapulted the rear up, I lost the line hit a rock and over I went. I tucked my hands in and landed on my shoulder and top of my head and it was lights out. I was out for just a few seconds but was pretty dizzy and disoriented for a good 5 minutes after. I felt like a cartoon character with birds and stars circling my head.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Head on collision with another rider. 

I got a burst of speed as I was about to start a descent so I could get some air off the root at the top. My head was down looking at the root and I didnt notice the other guy coming up until I was off the ground. I landed & grabbed both brakes full on but couldn't avoid the collision. He never saw me coming. I was in a shadow & he was in full sun.

We hit bar to bar, lost balance and tumbled down the hillside to the left. I had a couple bumps & scrapes & got poison ivy. He looked like he got the worst of it but was OK after a couple minutes & we both continued. 

Honorable mention - front tire lost traction in a high speed corner and I went over like sliding into home plate. My whole right leg was hamburger. Earlier in the same ride a broken tree limb dragged across my face & cut me from my brow & across my cheek. Thank god I was wearing glasses or it would've been across my eyeball.

My girlfriend almost sold my bikes after that one lol


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

I just started riding in August. I went for a solo ride in September and ended up over the bars and somehow smacked my knee on the front caliper/rotor. Ended up with 14 stitches in my left knee.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Labor Day Weekend at the Bike Park 

We had just finished riding the black diamond DH trails and we decided to ride something fast and flowy. I wasn't doing anything risky. Lost my traction on a descent and crashed. I landed on my right side (I felt and heard some crackling) I got up and kept riding... did a couple more runs before calling it a day.

I started stiffening up in the car on the way home. I knew something was wrong but I was in denial. Got X-rayed the next day. The outcome was that I fractured my #6 and #7 ribs and a badly sprained my left wrist. There was no treatment for broken ribs except rest (I went back to work the next day) and take antinflammatory/analgesic. I took only OTC analgesic.

My GP who saw me in the clinic shook my hand and said he was impressed with my resilience (again) He took note of my wrist and back plates and pins (from previous injuries) 

He said I should stay off the bike for awhile but he knew I would be riding as soon as I felt ready. I continued to test my tolerance and resilience by continuing with my daily yoga practice. I was ready and back riding in about a week.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Not very bad, but I have to say it was a tie...

Slipped and fell to my left on snow- and moss-covered rocks in Ellicottville, NY at very low speed and punched my stem with my right thumb. I am pretty sure the bone fractured, but it seemed not too bad.

Arriving at the bottom of the "Roller Coaster" at Blue Knob SP, PA there was some mis-communication with another rider crossing the trail and in evading him I side-swiped a big tree. Almost broke my right pinky and ended up with some gravel in my right leg way up where my shorts used to be. That scar is permanent.
Chicks dig scars! :thumbsup: ...which disqualifies my wife as a "chick". :nono: 

-F


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Not too bad, just ended up a bit sore with some scratches and bruises. I hit the little kicker jump and landed a bit lower off the packed dirt and in the loose stuff at a weird angle and my bike just slipped out from under me.

The bike came to a quick stop, I kept going.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Happened during my lunchtime rides during the week..I was riding pavement with my 29er and had to hop over a hubcap and came unclipped. Not a scratch on the bike, but I had some serious brusing from my left shoulder, down my back and butt from landing on my left side. Split a new Bell Volt helmet. Thank goodness for crash replacement. No concussion or anything like that either...Got lucky.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Went out on a morning ride on what I felt like to be the last nice day before the snow would hit. I did my regular loop and felt awesome so I decided I would also try the dh section. In this section there are two big dirt jumps. With enough speed, one could get at least 8-9ft of air on the first one. Well i was bombing it on the dh and was loving my newly acquired marz 44 so I said screw, I'm taking the jumps. Let it be known, I'm a fairly new rider still and I've never done any jumps, I've always gone around them. Well not this time. I was full of adrenaline and was felt like I could do anything. I hit the jump, caught a crap load of air. The last thing I remember is my front wheel started pointing down and me going over the bars. I had passed out for a few minutes. I tried pushing myself up only to feel the most excruciating pain coming from my right shoulder area. Once i finally managed to get up I call my wife to come meet me at the trailhead. The only problem is I'm out at least 4 miles. I climb back up the hill I just bombed down because it's the fastest way back. I finally reach moderately flat land and ride the rest of the way with one hand held in the sling position. I get to the trailhead, my wife shoves my bike in the back of her car and off to the E.R. we go. Turns out I broke my right clavicle. So bad, in fact, that surgery was necessary or it would never heal. Now I have a. boatload of time on my hands anfer only a month I'm going crazy. I still have 2 more months!


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

July: Riding Karate Monkey at Whistler - going over a short wood ladder shortly after it quit raining I got a little heavy on the rear brakes, rear wheel locked up & slid out super-quick and steered me directly into a tree. Not a bad crash, but I stoved my left thumb badly enough that it was killing me for the rest of the time at Whistler and didn't quit hurting for 2 1/2 months. Got some cool scratches on my helmet though & some wood embedded into the aluminum screw that holds on the visor!!

Crash is at 3:04






August: On a fun downhill at Moraine state park PA that I've ridden about 100 times, I missed the rock transition while dropping off the far side of a 3'-4' high boulder. Went OTB into a rock garden, large laceration on right hip & bashed the crap out of my right elbow. Long, painful limp out of the woods with the help of 2 people while bleeding somewhat heavily. I carry a backpacker towel in my camelback that I used to apply pressure to the hip. Trip to the ER resulted in 6 stitches and an IV, but after a cat-scan I was free to leave under my own power. Barely able to walk for about 2 weeks. Off the bike for 2 weeks, walked with a pretty good limp for at least 6 weeks. Dealt with the mind-f&ck caused by the the accident for quite a while. Cool scar though. Hospital pic:


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

First race ever. It was a time trial downhill section. To start the day we climb for 4 hours and at the top we ate lunch and started the time trial. About a 6 mile ridge down the other side of the mountain. Way in over my head. First race, first time downhilling, most advance trail I've ridden. It was a blast. I was slow and not confident but it was a blast. Right at the finish I choked and looked at the crowd of mtbers instead of the trail. Bars hooked a shrub and I flew otb. Tore up my shoulder pretty bad and lost hearing for a couple of hours. We took another break and we still had 12 miles to ride to get to the trucks. The next section was called "rock crusher" it was painful but I did it. Next morning I woke up and could barely crawl out of my bivy. Couldn't move/lift my arm. Shoulder was ****. Luckily no surgery needed but I could barely work for the next few weeks. I didn't start riding till 6 weeks later. This was beginning of October. It still hurts in the mornings when I wake up and after rocky rides. 

Can't wait to do it again next year!


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Back in October, we were riding through the woods, I was pulling up the rear after our break. Went up a small hill and on the way down there was a log that I meant to bunny hop, sadly I failed. I think my chain ring grabbed that log and over I went, hit the ground or a tree or both, I don't know as it happened so fast.

Broke my left collarbone, felt it snap during my tumble. Surgery, 1 titanium plate and 11 screws later and humpty dumpty is back together, but I still healing today. Hopefully get back on the bike soon.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Twas a roadie wreck but, was doing a crit - 4 laps left and we're coming around the 2nd from last corner. slight negative gradient at this point so we have some speed. Next thing you know my handlebars jerk hard right (fortunately right, as left would have swung me across the pack) and the bike/myself take a gracefull tumble. Apparently the wheel had buckeled at the weld point(?!) causing it to catch the brakes and pull the wheel.

I suffered most just rash on forearms/knees and left side of my back. The worst part was not realizing til I got home that when the drops punched the frame they cracked the top tube (2010 tarmac) on both sides... needless to say I went out and watched the rest of the races while getting really.. really... really drunk.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

off the trail, into the ditch, off the bike and into the bushes flat on my back. _hard_. all this at only 15 mph or maybe even less.

glad i was wearing a camelbak.

my neck hurt for a week afterwards.

i'm without health insurance, so i tend to be careful but get offs happen.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i had two. first-was hitting a 6ft elevated skinny with early morning dew way too fast on my bmx bike. why on my bmx bike? was bored and stupid that day. lost the front end as i was coming down the tranny side-nose dive face first into bushes.
2nd-following a buddy high speed into a tall berm to a wooden bridge crossing (again, early mrng) he slid out and slammed on his right and in trying to avoid running over him my bars hit the side rail and sent me on a painful ballride off the bridge into a tree.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> Labor Day Weekend at the Bike Park
> 
> We had just finished riding the black diamond DH trails and we decided to ride something fast and flowy. I wasn't doing anything risky. Lost my traction on a descent and crashed. I landed on my right side (I felt and heard some crackling) I got up and kept riding... did a couple more runs before calling it a day.
> 
> ...


Cyclecious, you are my hero.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not as bad as all of yours, but I'm big and I go down hard. 
One year ago today, my best trail dog ever got hit by a car and killed. A few days later, my wife went to the shelter and got a puppy based solely on the fact that he was cute. Fast forward a few months and I realize he needs more exercise than he's getting so I attempt to take him biking. 
Being that he's some sort of Collie, he feels the need to control the ride. After a few rides, I have him staying on my left rear wheel. He stays there for about a half mile and then decides to run across the front of the bike. In order not to run him over and seriously hurt him, I had no choice but to dump the bike. Sandy, gravely rooty switchback. 
I had serious cuts and bruises and I limped pretty bad for a few days. 
Now that I think about it, that was his last ride. I only hike with him now.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

June 2012 I broke my arm and fractured my wrist.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

This wont count as a "real" crash. I had my first bike casualty in my first race last October by misjudging a bunny hop which caused the rear wheel to slam into a rut. Rear derailleur snapped off and broke about 4 spokes.

The only bodily injury was getting unclipped and having my arse slammed into a seat that doubles as a log splitter.

Only had a sore bum for about a week :thumbsup:


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Riding BCT near New River, Az, and we had finished all the "tough" stuff and were on the way back to the cars. We're ripping flying down this twisty doubletrack and just having a blast and as I look ahead of me, I see a root sticking up out of the ground about 8 inches or so, right in the middle of the trail as it curves right. I decide I'll avoid said root, and take the inside line to hit the low end of the root, if at all. Unfortunately, I had bar ends on at the time and failed to account for a rather stout bush at the apex of the curve, which then snagged my bar end and ripped the bike out from under me at around 23 mph or so. Needless to say, I went airborne, but fortunately the ground broke my fall. Well, the ground and some moderately large chunks of granite and basalt rock, which tore the sh!t out my right shoulder and left knee. NO idea how I achieved that peculiar combination! Wrenched the crap out of my right ankle when it got hung up in my clip, AND I got to ride about 4 more miles to the car while barely able to stay upright. Buddy riding behind me came racing up shouting "Don't move, don't move", then looked at my leg and said, "Uh OH, that's gonna leave a mark!" YA THINK! I was sans bike riding for about 2 weeks trying to recover, and it pained me for a good 2 months, with the shoulder much longer than that.


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just started really riding earlier this summer. I was out at a local singletrack trail I'd ridden a few times before. Came up to a faster part around a corner, didn't notice the giant root coming out of the right side of the track, front tire caught it, threw me off-balance and in the proccess of trying to catch my balance my left hand clamped down on the lever a little too tight just as my rear tire was hitting the root. Then the slow motion happened, my feet leave the pedals, knees hit the bars and I'm parallel to the dirt. Somehow managed to catch what was going on in mid-air and did a tuck and roll. Luckily, walked away without any scratches and no one saw me so the ego wasn't bruised. Also had a few times on the trail where my bars have clipped trees and made me get a little too wobbly. I've had plenty of bails in BMX when I used to run at a local track or do the dumb backyard jumps as a kid. Hopefully I can avoid those crashes on the trails because some of them were pretty gnarly.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Nothing worth noting of the dirt variety. Normal stuff. Worst was the introduction to crashing on a roadie at speed. Pavement and sliding with lycra just don't mix. Shreaded the shorts, one shoe and lots of skin. But, the important part, the bike was OK since my body took the brunt of the impact.


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

This will be short, not me but my wife during a road 100k rally.

Some lame reflector wheeled, once a year rider crossed wheels with the forward rider and end up the ground. My wife T-boned the downed rider and endo'ed with face into fresh "chip-seal".

Results:

54 sutures to close upper facial lacerations and interior mouth lacerations.
eye tooth broke off at gum line
bottom tooth extracted, I pick it up an brought it in the ambulance (It was re-implanted, but she had it taken back out)
Facila maxil bone shattered requiring closed reduction to stabilize front two teeth.

Procedures required:
6 months with arch bar stabilizing front two teeth and bone (the may not make it)
Root canal on front two teeth to keep them from abscessing
eye tooth extraction, and will need an implant after some bone grafting
braces to close the missing teeth

lesson learned from the story, trust no one at 18 mph unless you know their insurance carrier.

Glad to be in 2013.. woo hoo!!!


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Me v a tree!


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Didn't really have any really bad ones this year. I lost a little skin here and there, but all pretty minor.

The one that I was fairly surprised that I got out of without any injury was at Moab in the spring. I was behind a friend and we got to a steep and narrow rock ramp up a 10' step. I didn't leave enough room and he stalled out in front of me. When I went to put a foot out, there was only air. I free fell onto my back about 6-7 feet but luckily the ground was mostly sand and flat rock plus my camelback helped cushion the fall. 

The guy behind me was like, "holy s**t dude, don't move! Are you alright?" I guess it looked pretty spectacular. I shook it off with only minor scrapes.

Anymore, I try not to crash. When I was younger, I thought road rash and other cycling related injuries were badges of honor. Now that I'm in my 28th year of MTBing, I long ago came to the realization that there's nothing fun, cool, or profitable about being hurt. :lol:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I had 1 major crash this season and it was during a race in Wisconsin. I was about 3/4 done and there was a section where you could go around a rock or blast off of it and the previous lap I had blasted off of it...well this time it didn't pan out for me. I somehow ended up doing a front flip on my right shoulder. My right brake lever spun on my bars and my stem twisted slightly. I scraped up my left knee, had a nice welt on my right thigh (from my brake lever) and my right shoulder took the brunt of it. I somehow missed hitting my head completely. I've got pics of both knees but no shoulder pic.

I ended up getting up, straightening my stem and brake lever and kept going. I finished about mid pack which I was happy with. It was a terrible drive home :lol:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

rednova75 said:


> Me v a tree!


In what? Wrestling?

How many times did you hit it? 

-F


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Fleas said:


> In what? Wrestling?
> 
> How many times did you hit it?
> 
> -F


Just the one time. I hit first with my right side and then I guess I decided to hug the tree while I was moving


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

An arch snapping plant of my front tire down some gnarliness at Mountain Creek led to 3 broke ribs and 1 punctured lung. 5 weeks of taking it easy (hiking) and I was no worse for the wear (but smarter)


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

not me, but my camera...

big old buddy crashed pretty hard. video cuts off because it looked pretty bad and i shut the camera off





post crash interview:




why can i never embed videos the first time?:madman:
i give up:madmax:
must be chrome. nope adblock:thumbsup:


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

This doesn't LOOK super bad, but it sure hurt. I burst my bursa sack in my knee, hence why left kneecap roughly 3x bigger than my other knee cap.

It happened while I was taking a berm too low and dragged my knee+flipped off the bike.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

arkon11 said:


> This doesn't LOOK super bad, but it sure hurt. I burst my bursa sack in my knee, hence why left kneecap roughly 3x bigger than my other knee cap.
> 
> It happened while I was taking a berm too low and dragged my knee+flipped off the bike.


AAHH!!! Hulk leg!


----------



## danballa (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, you didn't specify Not-motorcycle..which is the world I am coming from. A black truck pulled out in front of me in the fast lane on my Hayabusa..i was able to slow to 75-80, before a half a sheet of drywall (4ftx4ft) hit me straight dead center. went up the front of the bike, and hit my, thank god, a full-face helmet! head went up, back, and to the right...until everything went Black...I don't remember anything after that...My next memory, I was standing upright, with the bike running, between my legs!

Took 20 min for cops to show up, as nobody called 911.. not the car beside me *danm mustangs!) or the vehicle behind me...and of Course not the black truck that had an unsecured load.

End results post traumatic amnesia,whiplash, concussion, mild-moderate brain injury. It's been almost 6 months, and I was back in the ER on Xmas eve, and my brain is still actually swollen, just not as much.

I still struggle with many daily tasks, as well as driving my big ole 4x4 suburban! I just got a needle shoved through my neck, into my spinal cord 4 times, and shot full of steroids and a couple other goodies to reduce swelling, as it is pinching nerves. I made my goal to ride again before the new year..I rode 3 very scary days. Typically I ride year round, so that's been a Big impact to my life..That is a Big part of why I want to enter This world. I only have a 5 daily minute commute by road, but....there are fields, woods, ditches, creeks, and other fun stuff if I take the off road route!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Got tangled in another dude's 'chute on my last jump out of a C-17.

Exited the left and right doors of the aircraft at the same time, got sucked into the slipstream directly behind the aircraft, and my entire body went through the paracord leading up to the body of the parachute. Managed to partially free myself, but my parachute didn't fully deploy, so I rode his down to the ground. Left leg was still stuck, so I landed on my right leg.

Mild sprain. Meh.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Winner! Of the Oh $hit Moment Award.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Got tangled in another dude's 'chute on my last jump out of a C-17.
> 
> Exited the left and right doors of the aircraft at the same time, got sucked into the slipstream directly behind the aircraft, and my entire body went through the paracord leading up to the body of the parachute. Managed to partially free myself, but my parachute didn't fully deploy, so I rode his down to the ground. Left leg was still stuck, so I landed on my right leg.
> 
> Mild sprain. Meh.


Ok, you win!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

I only did this, which I would gladly do a hundred times over rather than experience what ^^Le Duke did.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Wasn't on the mountain bike, but Honda CR250 dirt bike. Went to 3 Palms MX in Houston, TX on September 5th, solo. Rode the main tracks, then ventured onto a peewee track (silly me). Had to much throttle in a sandy turn, not enough brake or clutch and launched a berm about 10 feet into the air. Either hit a tree or bail...i bailed. 

Ended up breaking my left femur mid bone, and a clean break in my ankle. I'm 27 years old and have never broken a bone up until that date. Had a 7 hour surgery, 4 days in the hospital and two months of no weight bearing.

Wore an air cast for a month and started to put pressure on it with a walker. After the month, i started to walk without the cast, but with a cane. Now, four months out, i'm walking without a cane, but with a wicked limp. Not sure if its from my weak leg and knee or something more severe.


----------



## theavidpedaler (Jan 6, 2013)

Howdy mtbr fanatics!
I want to start off by wishing everyone an easy recovery! My name's Nate, I'm 14, and here goes my worst crash of 2012. On a Saturday morning in April my dad and I set out to go rip through Wilderness Park in Lincoln, Nebraska. We approached an old railroad bridge on the trail. There was roughly 5 inches between each tie. My front wheel got caught in between two of the ties, I clipped out, and as I was putting my foot down my front wheel slipped and dropped right between the two ties. I fell headfirst through a gap on the left side. It ended up being 25 feet. My dad called 911 and it took them about 30 minutes to get there because we were in the middle of nowhere. I was rushed to Bryan LGH West and had to stay in their ICU for 3.5 days. I ended up with a ruptured spleen and two fractured vertebrae in my lower back. I know God was watching over me because it could've been much worse. I couldn't participate in any physical activity for the following 5 months after that, but quite frankly I was just thrilled to be alive! Everyone who contributed is amazing! I don't think much of it anymore and am looking forward to a fast 2013 racing season!


----------



## B_Mental (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine was just yesterday, but close enough to 2012!

Decent pace on a descending trail, there is a "dip & rise" in the track. I hit it too fast and was not prepared to get air, travelled a few metres in the air and went over the bars. Didn't really get unclipped in time, bit the dust damn hard! Broke my garmin, gravel rash on both legs, arms, right shoulder , left of face. Also split my chin open requiring stitches! On a good note my bike was fine!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

liljoe76 said:


> I only did this, which I would gladly do a hundred times over rather than experience what ^^Le Duke did.


Oh. I have one of those, too. Was racing two weeks later.

Grade 3, I think. Whatever the worst one is, I have it.

My right wrist sticks straight up in the air when I sleep at night.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

This happened in 2011 but I was riding between what I thought were two bushes on a trial close to Anthem, Arizona. Turns out, they weren't bushes, but cactus. I found out the hard way when my wheels slipped out from under me and I couldn't clip out in time. Landed with my hand directly into the cactus. Ended up with probably 50 of those thorns in my glove/hand. I ripped off my glove which was excrutiatingly painful. Unfortunately, there remained many of those little thorns deep in my skin. I went to the hospital thinking they could give me some kind of numbing medication and pull them out. They gave me some tweezers and told me to go home and pull them out myself. Nice waste of money going to the hospital, huh? After about two weeks I was ok - the skin naturally pushes foreign objects out eventually. Never rode between those kinds of cactus again and I always feel a bit nervous riding in Arizona because there are so many cactus here, but, I haven't landed in any since then.


----------



## mtbjnkyV (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Fellow Mtb'rs,

The ladies in my bike group seemed to have an unusually high number injuries in 2012 due to crashes and Endos. Collectively as a group, it is common for us to share pics of our mishaps (soil samples/xrays, etc.) thru social media as comic relief, and if the mishap or especially an Endo was caught on video, all the better! The high incidence of Endo's in 2012 inspired me to write a song called "My Endo Baby" which is a parody to "Call Me Maybe." I collected up various pics and footage of me (taco'd tire chic) and mostly my lady friends and put together a video to go with the song. Just thought I'd share it here for those who can relate AND a few chuckles of course. Enjoy! 

My Endo Baby - YouTube


----------



## Henrik93 (Jan 9, 2013)

I must admit my worst crast of 2012 actually was on my racing bike while driving down a hill at 70 kph. Some bumb appeared and well it cost me a couple of days in bed so well, no real bad crashes


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

This year wasn't too bad for me, no broken bones, or seperated shoulders...
worst crash for this year would be riding in ontario, on a downhill, near the bottom was a jump. Jump was built out of logs and dirt, top edge of the log was exposed, clipped the back wheel and threw me over the bars into a tree. 
Looked worse than it felt, and it felt bad afterwards... 

Cheers to another year of safe riding!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

danballa said:


> Well, you didn't specify Not-motorcycle..which is the world I am coming from. A black truck pulled out in front of me in the fast lane on my Hayabusa..i was able to slow to 75-80, before a half a sheet of drywall (4ftx4ft) hit me straight dead center. went up the front of the bike, and hit my, thank god, a full-face helmet! head went up, back, and to the right...until everything went Black...I don't remember anything after that...My next memory, I was standing upright, with the bike running, between my legs!
> 
> Took 20 min for cops to show up, as nobody called 911.. not the car beside me *danm mustangs!) or the vehicle behind me...and of Course not the black truck that had an unsecured load.
> 
> ...


Hard to beat this one...ouch. I pray you heal up quickly.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, mine seems to be merely toddler stuff compared to what you guys have had...not sure if even worth entering my submission but anyways here is my story.

Was riding behind my friend last September at Wilson Lake State Park by Wilson, Kansas (great trail system if ever you find yourself out that way - right off of I70) and he stopped and when I tried to slow down my bike slid and I went to the grass.

The trails were so powedery and sandy from the drought we had last year so didn't take much to slip and slide and my front tire for some reason slides out way to easily even with the Nevegals I put on there.

The "minor bike infraction" is at 2:35.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Some crazy wrecks on here. Mine is pale in comparison, just took a slide in some gravel and had blood dripping down my leg. I consider myself fortunate. Honestly, I don't wipe out much though. I guess I'm not in that much of a hurry.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Friday, July 13 (should have been a hint). Northstar at Tahoe. Pho Dogg trail. 

I decided I needed to work on some things, so I signed up for a "Bumps and Bends" class at Northsatr. Was feeling pretty good, was progressing nicely. Skipped the big drops because I was on a 5in. trail bike, not a full downhill rig. Toward the end of the class, we're going down Pho Dogg, a black diamond. I had had one minor tumble in a rock garden, but otherwise doing OK. Fast section of trail with a couple of tabletops. Flew the first one nicely, but the second one was bigger than it looked. Compressed the supsension on the face, flew high and far and... landed to flat. Thought I stuck it and was going to roll on, but five feet later the bike veered left and off the trail into the chunk. Over I went. I think I either blew the rear shock when I landed, or it had already blown, contributing to the accident. 

Landed square on my shoulder. It hurt, but if I dislocated anything, it popped back immediately. Walked to mid-mountain and iced it for a bit, then rolled down an easy trail to the bottom for some Advil. Wasn't feeling too bad and, oddly enough, the most comfortable position to be in was on the bike, grabbing the bars. So I continued with my plan to ride back to the house where we were staying near the lake. Took the gondola up and rode down the mountain down to Tahoe City. 

I knew that it wasn't minor when three days later I still couldn't lift my left arm more than about 30 degrees. An MRI a couple of weeks later confirmed a torn rotator cuff and bicep tendon. Too much damage to the humeral head to operate then, so I had to wait. Finally had the surgery seven weeks ago. When the doctor got the camera in there, he discovered that the rotator cuff had healed, and there wasn't anything he could do about the bicep tendon, so it was basically a clean-up job. 

Still working on getting my range of motion back. Physical Therapy sucks. Hoping to get back on a bike, at least on pavement, in two weeks. Will probably be six weeks before I see any dirt other than fire road again. And, yes, I have every intention of getting back to it. Even at Northstar. Pho Dogg owes me one.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing too crazy here. I only usually have one or two bad spills per season. I got my butt hung up in my post as I was trying to lean back while dropping off a 16 inch rock. Too much weight was forward so I OTB'd. Landed on a rock and bruised my ribs. Felt pain for a while month after this.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've had a few trips to the ground, including the first time I caught a lip on a section of trail that's always skeeved me out a bit: it's a fast meadow section with trail 12" wide, 6" deep, and tall grass all around. I've come close to separating a shoulder a couple times this year, but thankfully haven't.

My worst for the year isn't too bad, but I'm still feeling it. In mid-November I took my dog out for a quick after-work ramble on the mountain across the street, and didn't bother to change out of my street clothes. I had a sudden attack of the stupids on a pitch I've ridden dozens if not hundreds of times, and went over the bars. I guess I got stiff and off balance, but I still don't know why. Since I've gotten used to riding with knee pads, I went down as though I were wearing them, which of course I wasn't. Landed entirely on my right knee on a limestone slab. There's still a knob on the side of my patella, and while I can kneel on it again, it doesn't feel completely right. The thing that sucks is that I was actually riding pretty well that day, and linking together a few moves that aren't always guaranteed for me.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

rednova75 said:


> Me v a tree!


Are those carbon handlebars? How did they hold up?


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

My worst crash of 2012 was also my worst crash ever. 

Squaw Valley, California Fat Tire Festival XC Race. For some reason, promoters ran the XC racers onto the downhill course for much of the way down. That shouldn't have been a problem for me because I also DH a little. My mistake was not pre-riding the course.

I am hauling ass, trying to reign in a few of the guys who beat me up the climb. I see one of my competitors getting off his bike just ahead of me and walking it off the edge of a turn that dives left and down. I knew I might be in trouble when his head disappeared below the lip after he had taken just 2 steps. I thought, "maybe I should slow down a little". Too late, I'm by him in a flash and braking is now irrelevant as my tires aren't really touching the ground anymore and won't be for the foreseeable future.

Things might have been salvageable if there hadn't been another racer walking his bike 20 feet ahead of the first guy and he is fully occupying the only survivable line. He didn't even get his head turned and I was by him trying to regain control and navigate the boulder field between the mountain side and the preferred line. 

I almost made it through...but one of the last boulders took over steering duties and crossed my bars up big time. I felt just like Superman at first and for a long time as I flew alongside the single track that was still steeply falling away. But gravity eventually won out and I started heading for the babyheads that were piled up like cannonballs along the single track.

You don't have a lot of options when your in that kind of a spot What do you want to break? You want to stick your hands out in front and break an arm and land on your face? I decided against that. How about, pull an arm in tight and land on your shoulder? Already have a separated shoulder, so decided against that. Times running out...one choice left, tuck in for the front somersault and try to keep my tiny racing hydro-pack between my back and the rocks.

It was almost glorious....almost. I still had so much speed that as I tucked and rolled, centrifical force opened up my tuck and I ended up being body slammed onto the baby heads. No broken bones but some huge deep bruises on the whole lower half of my body. 

After a few minutes of medical self examination and healing, bike evaluation and fondling, "thank you's" to the several competitors who stopped to check on me, I was mounting up for the last three miles of the race. Several pedal strokes down the trail I noticed a few familiar looking items, items that looked like they should belong in my pack. I stopped long enough to retrieve my pump and multi-tool. I had crashed hard enough for my stuff to fly completely out of the bottom of my pack and some 10 yards down the hill.

I finished the race, but that feeling of fluid squishing around my hip and under the skin sure was creepy.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Went out on a ride early in the morning, it had been a dry summer and there was just a bit of dew on the surface, causing the dirt/sand to stick to the tires, but be completely loose underneath. I was taking a bumpy turn "downhill" and my tires slid out from under me. I slid across the grass in what seemed like a gentle manner. It was almost fun. However, the actual land really slammed my hip, which was bruised for 2 weeks and had me in pain walking. I had also had a brown recluse bite located basically at my tib-head on my right leg(where I landed), which of course was ripped open much larger into a bloody mess.










The hip was the real hurter of the fall though :/


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

If commuting counts I got run off the road into a lamp post.

Knocked the **** out.

Bike's fine, get up and ride 3-4 miles home literally pouring blood.

16 hours in the hospital, had to see the trauma surgeon, brain surgeon and the plastic surgeon.

Bleeding on my brain, fractured orbital and a broken nose with eight stitches across the bridge. Had to take antibiotics that give you terrible diarrhea.

My nose still hurts two months later. :thumbsup:


Tom


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I already wrote about mine in the "Rider Down" section

Here's a link:
http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/road-carnage-i-should-just-stick-trails-814265.html

Here's a pic:


----------



## Eacook1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I fared better than my bike in my worst crash last year. Lost the front end in a corner, then it grabbed, twisted the bars 90 degrees and OTB I went. Got some road rash on the arm and leg and destroyed my front wheel.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Could have been a whole lot worse. More scary than anything.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

^too much front brake?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing special here. Took a very small jump, landed, brake failed, bike went in to tree, bent wheel and frame, beat wheel straight enough to get it rolling, and went home. 
A few days later was riding new bike on trail.:thumbsup:

Could have been much worse I guess.


----------



## Eacook1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mazukea said:


> ^too much front brake?


Could have been. It happened so quick I don't remember even touching the front brake.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Mazukea said:


> ^too much front brake?


No. I stuffed my tire. Not enough speed.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Went OTB and landed on my back while screwing with my relatively new Contour camera on the lower part of a DH trail early last year. Lucky for me, I tucked my head to the max when I realized what was happening. If I didn't, prolly would have been ugly exfoliation of the face, collarbone or better snappage, etc.

I miscalculated speed and one last jump that I thought I had already passed (I was going very fast at the top and actually slowed down for a bit fore amping it up again just before this happened. Seemed like I slid forever when I bit it. Definitely knocked the wind out of me and gushed my helmet sufficiently to chuck it after the ride. Other than a broken stupid gene (that took a few months to grow back) and a nice cut down the middle of my lower back, no long term damage.

Found the video and made it 1/4th speed for more viewing pleasure. My front wheel never touched the ground so it was more boomerang style endo. 

Mountain Bike NoFrontWheelTouchy / BoomerangEndo on Vimeo


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Mazukea said:


> ^too much front brake?


I had one very similar to that which hurt my pride more than anything. 
Used no front brake at all. The wheel just got stopped dead when it pinched between the rocks rocks like that and the back tire went over the front.


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

Henrik93 said:


> I must admit my worst crast of 2012 actually was on my racing bike while driving down a hill at 70 kph. Some bumb appeared and well it cost me a couple of days in bed so well, no real bad crashes


Racing bike as in moto, or road bike? Either way, 70kph sounds painful!


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

My worst crash was at all of 3 mph! 

This summer, I hit a rut going uphill on my singlespeed at low speed, ran out of momentum, and found myself falling. During the fall, I had that famous sensation of time slowing, during which I was thinking about how this crash was "no big deal".

I somehow fell directly on the end of my bar, which struck to the left of my sternum, just over my heart. I had previously lost the end cap for my ESI chunkies on that side when I clipped a tree gate, and my jersey nearly had a circle of fabric punched out of it. For about 30 seconds, I sincerely thought I was going to have a heart attack by the side of the trail, but I recovered and limped home.

When I got home, I had a yellow and purple bruise the size of a softball over my heart. Damn thing hurt every time I took a truly deep breath for 6 weeks or so.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Broke my left collar bone when my front tire lost traction after a small dip in the fast corner I was taking. Slammed my shoulder HARD on the hardpack and almost knocked the wind outta me. Got up and tried to dust myself off and heard crunching sound in my left shoulder. That and the dull pain confirmed I broke it. The long walk back to the trailhead SUCKED!

This happened while on vacation, a couple days before my family reunion. Good times and bad times all in one go. Thankfully more good than bad. Keep the rubber side down and good dirt y'all!


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Last year was the year of crashes for me...No less then a dozen...Funny how it always happens on relatively smooth trail and not the technical sections. I am happy for that though as injuries could be worse!

In May I broke my hand climbing an icy boulder, front tire slips out and boom...I did go wash my bike and have three beers before I went to the doc.



Probably the most painful was caught by a buddy on film

I was all speedy like on a descent....Fast as fast can be never catch me....braap!!



My front wheel glances off a rock....and at 30 mph I hit the dirt with a resounding BOOM!!!



Which left my right knee looking like this



My right arm looking like this



and my hip looking like this


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

Going up hill over a series of water bars on a somewhat steep section. Missed getting the front tire up on top and the bike came to a screeching halt. As I started to go OTB the bike shot back down hill and my right had punched the water bar dislocating my right ring finger and breaking my 3rd metacarpal.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a few big spills that only resulted in some lost flesh and donated blood. Weirdly enough, one of my milder spills is what I got injured from.

I was in Moab for my birthday week. I was going down some hill on some trail in the Brands system, and caught my front tire in some of the soft red dirt. Went down, impacting left elbow first, which jarred my shoulder. My elbow swelled a good 2" with fluid. I didn't think much of it, rode the rest of the day and bought some wound wash and band aids and cleaned up at the hotel. The pain in the elbow continued, and I had one of the orthopedic docs at work check it out and he told me I had tissue pieces floating in there and most likely cracked the tip of my elbow, which there is nothing to do for. Xrays confirmed it. This was mid October, and I'm still having pretty bad pain here and then in my elbow, and also my shoulder has started giving me trouble. Oh well! I bought some elbow pads for further adventures...

Here's a photo right afterwards with me making a dopey sad face. 









I have a pretty nifty scar now!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a pic of what remained of my glove after my cactus crash. Pulling the glove off was incredibly painful....those needles hurt worse coming out than going in.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

i think it was the first week of december, i was running at a not-so-fast speed... the bike slid out sideways, i fell on my left side... got bruised ribs and hip. Lost two weeks of ride time.


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

I had a low speed lowside. Landed mostly on my forearm. Radial Head fracture of my left elbow.


----------



## PureMountains (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi guys, 
We're discussing injuries and illness on #MTBMonday tonight, over on Twitter. If you fancy sharing some of your stories there, that would be great. We're kicking off at 8pm UK time - (that's 1pm in Utah - is that the home of American MTB?) Follow us @puremountains
Best wishes,
Pete 
Pure Mountains


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

one summer day i was helping my friend deliver news papers while riding are bmx bike's. on his rout involved going down a long bumpy hill. half way down i was picking up speed and i went to adjust the bag and that threw my balance off and down i went on my stomach and lucky me i didn't have a shirt. so by the time i stopped sliding i got up got my bike and i look at my friend and he's giving me an odd look. os i asked him what's wrong he said check out the front of your body. i looked down and i must have had the worst road rash known to man. so i went to the hospital to get a scan and the drugs they inject in me so the scan comes out better or something. it turns out i was allergic to it. so i had a bad road rash and a elegiac reaction and i could not scratch the bump either.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ugh this is a great thread! will have to come back and read them all later.

I hadent been on my bike for a few weeks and decided to go out with a group of friends who I can hang with when im in shape. Was at the back of the pack at the top of a tough 'roller coaster' up/down windy type trail, was at the last down and at the bottom there was a root running along the trail, my rear tire hit it going too fast, kicked to the side and put me headfirst into a tree. Crushed my helmet, split the bridge of my nose, crushed my brake lever, knocked myself out and SLAMMED my left calf into the tree.

Finished the ride and my leg looked like I had a softball sticking out of the side of it. Had a horrible hematoma, couldn't walk right for months. Had to get it drained and packed with gauze (which I pulled out in the shower and was fun!). I still have a huge dent in my shinbone... Coulda easily paralyzed myself or broken my leg... Got lucky, wont let it happen again.

The pic is that night, It got waaaayyyyy worse and wayyyyyy more bruised lol


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Worst wreck or worst year! Had three or four major crashes in the 12 months October-October

Crash 1 October Don't remember, but broken ribs which my Dr reminded me of yesterday
Crash 2 December OTB on Noble Canyon/Stairway to Hell, fractured knee cap. Was riding with an ER nurse and orthopedic surgeon...they made me ride the long way out.
Crash 3 April slowing down for some hikers doing about 10 mph and stomped rock with my pedal. Instant ejection of the right side of my bike. Radial fracture in my elbow and a major concussion. The hikers walked right by me after witnessing the whole thing and did not say a word. Had to ride 8 miles back to the truck.
Crash 4 September went to 750 mm bars and clipped a rock at Anderson Truck Trail. GPS data showed 19.5 mph to 0 in less than 3'. Seriously one of the hardest hits I have ever taken in my life. Result was a dislocated shoulder and blown disk in my neck at C7.

Good good times


----------

